# libby montana



## thunderson5 (Aug 1, 2009)

has any body been through libby or spent some time there whats your view on the people the town,and are the cops there pretty bad,any info would be helpfull


----------



## simpletoremember (Sep 17, 2009)

Once I was on the high line, and my train sided there. I went out to grab water, food, and beer. I didn't run into trouble, but the town is small, doesn't look like much for panhandling or busking, and for the most part people in Montana are rednecks. The only half-way decent town is Missoula.


----------

